# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Πολύ Κεραία~

## Costis Ni

Λοιπόν εδώ στην Αφρική, που ως γνωστόν έχει πολλούς ΟΗΕδες κι άλλες αμερικανιές είδα ΑΥΤΟ πάνω σ ένα τεράστιο LandCruiser.H βάση είναι πλαστική. Για φωτίστε με λίγο κύριοι των RF... 

mast.jpg

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

μαλλον κεραια ασυρματου cb

----------


## Costis Ni

Για κάποιο λόγο μου μοιάζει για βραχέα.

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

> Για κάποιο λόγο μου μοιάζει για βραχέα.



το cb 27mhz στα βραχαια ειναι αν ενοεις αυτο

αν ενοεις τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικα βραχαια μου φενετε κοντη η κεραια για τετιες συχνωτητες

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Στο θέμα εννοείς κεραία ουάου, όπως θα λέγαμε πολύ... μωρό! Η εννοείς πολυκεραία με την έννοια του πολυμηχανήματος δηλ. για πολλαπλές χρήσεις-συχνότητες?

Επίσης όταν λές εδώ Αφρική, εννοείς εδώ Αθήνα έτσι όπως καταντήσαμε? Προσοχή μνη παρεξηγηθώ: δεν είναι ρατσιστικό το υπονοούμενο αλλά σε σχέση με το επίπεδο ζωής μας επί μετα-μεταπολίτευσης!

Επί του θέματος είχα δει σε ντοκυμαντέρ παρόμοιες κεραίες σε οχήματαο του ΝΑΤΟ επί εποχής πολέμου στο ΙΡΑΚ όπου οι πομποδέκτες στα οχήματα ήταν βραχέων (HF) ως μοναδική σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις επιλογή επικοινωνίας σε σχετικά μακρινές αποστάσεις (της ευρύτερης περιοχής βέβαια, όχι ιονοσφαιρικές) με το σχετικό match βέβαια. Εδώ βέβαια δείχνει για απλή/φτωχή κατασκευή, οπότε θα συμμφωνήσω με τους προλαλείσαντες για τους 27MHz. Εδώ στην Ελλάδα βέβαια μας χαλάει λίγο τη μόστρα ενώ η VHF-ική είναι πιο γλαμουράτη!

----------


## Nikolaskn

7λ/4 στους 27 ειναι.Αυτο βεβαια δεν αποκλειει να βγαινει και σε αλλες συχνοτητες

----------


## Costis Ni

Ok, CB λοιπόν.

Και δεν κάνω πλάκα, στην Αιθιοπία είμαι αυτή τη στιγμή!

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Το αυτοκίνητο είναι ΟΗΕ, στο ξενοδοχείο το βλέπω.

----------


## Phatt

Ασχετο-σχετικο.Οταν ημουν στο Αφγανισταν οχηματα ξενων στρατων ειχανε στον στανταρ εξοπλισμο jammer τα οποια σκοπο ειχαν να παρεμβαλλουν οποιοδηποτε πιθανο σημα το οποιο θα πυροδοτουσε αυτοσχεδιο εκρηκτικο μηχανισμο.Εβγαιναν σε διαφορα σχεδια κεραιων.Οριστε μερικα δειγματα.Σε τι συχνοτητες να εξεπεμπαν; Σιγουρα στα GHz αλλα και σε ποσες αλλες υπαρχουν τηλεχειρισμοι και τηλεκατευθυνσεις...(Τα δικα μας οχηματα δεν ειχαν, μαντεψτε ποιος ειναι αναλωσιμος  :Tongue2: )



Οχημα αφιερωμενο αποκλειστικα στην παρεμβολη συχνοτητων για προστασια φαλαγγων

----------

bchris (30-01-13)

----------


## TSAKALI

Εχω την απορια , γιατι την εβαλε μπροστα στον προφυλακτηρα?

----------


## Nikolaskn

μα γιατι δεν εχει τετοιο προφυλακτηρα απο πισω...λεω εγω τωρα.Προφανως θα εχει και καμια παντοφλα

----------


## Costis Ni

> Εχω την απορια , γιατι την εβαλε μπροστα στον προφυλακτηρα?



Εδώ είναι η μαγκιά. Ο ιστός (το μαύρο) είναι πλαστικό. Μάλλον το χει εκεί για να μην επηρεάζεται ο λοβός από την οροφή κλπ. Λέω τώρα.

----------


## p.gabr

Βρε ΚΩΣΤΑ τι έγινε σε πίρε η κατηφόρα;


Βρεεε κεραίες σε στείλαμε να μας δείξεις; Βάλε μας καμιά μαβρούκα να μας ανοίξει το μάτι

Η κεραία αυτή φαίνεται να εχει εσωτερικά συντονιστικά Κατι ανάλογο με των στρατιωτικών για να καλύπτει μεγάλο εύρος και πιθανόν 30-85mhz 
Τωρα γιατί μπροστά ;
  Είναι απλό γιατί είναι κοντά στην μπαταριά.( για τις πτώσεις τασων )

----------


## Dragonborn

> Σε τι συχνοτητες να εξεπεμπαν; Σιγουρα στα GHz αλλα και σε ποσες αλλες υπαρχουν τηλεχειρισμοι και τηλεκατευθυνσεις...



Πρώτη επιλογή είναι οι συχνότητες GSM (και οι δυο μπάντες) και αμέσως μετά LPD, PMR446 και συναφή, δεδομένου ότι οι κατασκευαστές των βομβών-παγίδων προτιμούν έτοιμες συσκευές ή modules. Από εκεί και πέρα, ανάλογα με το επιθυμητό επίπεδο ασφαλείας και τις τοπικές συνθήκες, μπορείς να καλύψεις και άλλες συχνότητες VHF-UHF, από 136 MHz έως Wi-Fi.

----------


## Phatt

Το LPD τι ειναι; Επειδη μιλησες για παρεμβολη και στα V-UHF, πως διασφαλιζεις οτι εσυ θα εχεις επικοινωνια ενω ειναι σε λειτουργεια το jammer; Η μηπως οταν λειτουργει, δεν εχεις επικοινωνιες; Επισης, πως εισαι σιγουρος οτι η παρεμβολη δεν μπορει να σκανδαλισει καποιον δεκτη;

----------


## p.gabr

> Το LPD τι ειναι; Επειδη μιλησες για παρεμβολη και στα V-UHF, πως διασφαλιζεις οτι εσυ θα εχεις επικοινωνια ενω ειναι σε λειτουργεια το jammer; Η μηπως οταν λειτουργει, δεν εχεις επικοινωνιες; Επισης, πως εισαι σιγουρος οτι η παρεμβολη δεν μπορει να σκανδαλισει καποιον δεκτη;



ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ έφαγες και εσύ σκόνη βλέπω

Δεν ξερω  ολες τις ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟΓΡΑΦΙΕς που χρησιμοποίησε ο κωστας

*Βρε κωστα πιο απλά ...υπάρχει κόσμος που δεν τα ξέρει
*
Στα V-UHF έχουν Frequency-hopping ασυρμάτους παναγιωτη . Δηλ με αναπήδηση ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑΣ
  Ξεκινά δηλ ο ασύρματος από τους 30.000 πάει 67.345 -72,345 .......κοκ...... με ταχύτητα 100 φορές το δευτερόλεπτο με χρονισμό πομπού δέκτη και κώδικα Αυτές οι επικοινωνίες είναι ασφαλείς

  Όμως δεν πάει η παράβολη να επηρεάζει τα πάντα

----------


## nikknikk4

> Βρε ΚΩΣΤΑ τι έγινε σε πίρε η κατηφόρα;
> 
> 
> Βρεεε κεραίες σε στείλαμε να μας δείξεις; Βάλε μας καμιά μαβρούκα να μας ανοίξει το μάτι
> 
> Η κεραία αυτή φαίνεται να εχει εσωτερικά συντονιστικά Κατι ανάλογο με των στρατιωτικών για να καλύπτει μεγάλο εύρος και πιθανόν 30-85mhz 
> *Τωρα γιατί μπροστά ;
> **Είναι απλό γιατί είναι κοντά στην μπαταριά*.( για τις πτώσεις τασων )



και οταν μαρσάρει παει καλύτερα ανεβάζει db ? η ειναι το ιδιο ?

----------

p.gabr (18-01-13)

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Eμενα παλι γιατι μου μοιαζει με κεραια vhf colinear phased ?

----------


## Costis Ni

> Βρε ΚΩΣΤΑ τι έγινε σε πίρε η κατηφόρα;
> 
> 
> Βρεεε κεραίες σε στείλαμε να μας δείξεις; Βάλε μας καμιά μαβρούκα να μας ανοίξει το μάτι
> )



Ρε παναγιώτη τί να κάνω που είμαι παιδί ντροπαλό και δε μου πηγαίνει να βγάζω φωτό τους ανθρώπους στο δρόμο;;;; 

Θα προσπαθήσω πάντως γιατί είναι κούκλες εδώ.

----------


## Costis Ni

P1000492.jpg

Αντε, μη σ αφήσω παραπονεμένο... Τον ασπορουλιάρη στη μέση αγνόησέ τον!

----------


## p.gabr

ΕΛΑ ΒΡΕ ΚΩΣΤΑ



attachment.jpg
*Φτιαχτείτε λιγο  δεν βγαίνει ο κόσμος έτσι έξω .Γίνετε επιτέλους άνθρωποι*

----------


## TSAKALI

Τυχερε , πηγες και στο παζαρι..

υ.γ την κεραια την βαλανε μπροστα , γιατι ο εξοπλισμος δεν ειναι μονιμος, και γιατι ισως το αυτοκινητο ειναι
      νοικιασμενο , και τους ειπαν απο το γραφειο ενοικιασεως να μην το γεμισουν τρυπες.

----------


## Costis Ni

Ε δεν πινεσαι ρε Παναγιωτη!!!!

Σαββα το αυτοκινητο δεν παιζει να ειναι νοικιασμενο. Σιγα μη δεν εχει ο ΟΗΕ δικα του land cruser. Ειμαι μεταξυ αυτου που ειπε ο Παναγιωτης για το ρευμα και κραταω μια επιφυλαξη μηπως με το πλαστικο κονταρι θελουν να την κρατησουν μακρυα απο τοκ "καθρεφτη" που κανει το αυτοκινητο.

Α, και δεν ειναι παζαρι. Βασικα δεν εχουν παζαρι εκει. Ειναι η λιτανεια για τον αρχαγγελο Μιχαηλ. ΟΛΗ Η ΠΟΛΗ ΕΚΕΙ (ειναι και ευσεβεστατοι Ορθοδοξοι)

----------


## SRF

Η κεραία τοποθετείται στο εμπρόσθιο μέρος πλέον ειδικά σε οχήματα που θα κινηθούν σε περιβάλλον ζούγκλας, ή αντίστοιχης πυκνότητας πιθανών εμποδίων! ο λόγος είναι... η δυνατότητα επίβλεψης τους από τον ίδιο τον οδηγό, του αν θα καταστραφεί ή μη σε κάποιο δύσκολο πέρασμα! Αυτό παρατηρήθηκε και έχει καταγραφεί σε επιχειρήσεις στο Βιετνάμ ήδη από το 60-70!!! Οχήματα που μετά από περάσματα σε σημεία βαρέας χαμηλής βλάστησης δεν είχαν επικονωνία... γιατί οι κεραίες τους είχαν πραγματικά διαλυθεί... κατά την διάρκεια προσπαθειών διαφυγής σε εμπλοκή! 
 Επιπλέον αυτές οι κεραίες είναι μεγάλου φάσματος βραχέων... αυτοσυντονιζόμενες σε συνεργασία με συγκεκριμένες συσκευές επικοινωνιών!  Δεν είναι μία και έξω χρήση πχ. CB! Η απόδοσή τους βεβαίως και δεν είναι υψηλή... αλλά το κιλλοβαττ ή και παραπάνω που τις τροφοδοτεί θα ακουστεί σίγουρα, και μάλιστα με τις ψηφιακές διαμορφώσεις διαχύσεως φάσματος!!! Βέβαια η βάση τους σε τζιπ ειδικά συγκολλάται πάντα στο σασσί "Η" του οχήματος για πολλούς λόγους!  
Για τζάμμερ δεν χρησιμοποιούν τέτοιες!!! Άλλωστε οι συσκευές αυτές καλύπτουν με μασκάρισμα ένα τεράστιο εύρος, από ΠΟΛΥ χαμηλά... εώς και μερικούς γίγα!  Σκοπός είναι να μπλοκάρουν οτιδήπτε σε μιά Χ μικ΄ρη απόσταση ασφαλείας και όχι να κόψουν τα πάντα από επικοινωνίες σε κανά χιλιόμετρο ή παραπάνω!!! Έτυχε να έχω ασχοληθεί προσωπικά με κάποιες εξ' αυτών σε VIP θωρακισμένα "τουτού" !!!

----------

bchris (30-01-13), 

lcharal (05-02-13), 

Phatt (31-01-13)

----------


## bchris

Αποψη μου ειναι οτι για να θελει ο "Χ VIP" προστασια για εκρηκτικους μηχανισμους, την εχει λερωμενη την φωλια του.
Οποτε στο μελλον Γιωργο ασε (αν δεν εχεις ηδη) ενα παραθυρακι στο jammer.

 :Wink:

----------


## SRF

> Αποψη μου ειναι οτι για να θελει ο "Χ VIP" προστασια για εκρηκτικους μηχανισμους, την εχει λερωμενη την φωλια του.
> Οποτε στο μελλον Γιωργο ασε (αν δεν εχεις ηδη) ενα παραθυρακι στο jammer.



Μιά που το αναφέρεις... θα σου πω ότι προσωπικά μετά από διάφορες εμπειρίες στην ζωή μου... και γνωρίζοντας πλέον πως είναι να είσαι μέσα πχ σε μια υπερθωρακισμένη λίμο μερικών 100'δων μυρίων δραχμών τότε... ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ - ΘΕΛΩ να είμαι στη θέση τους ούτε για 2 ώρες!!! ¨οχι γιατί θα φοβάμαι κλπ ανοησίες... αλλά γιατί φίλτατε συνειδητοποίησα ότι μπορεί να έχουν ότι θέλουν... εκτός από την ελευθερία τους!!! 
Δεν μπορούν να ανοίγουν ένα παράθυρο στο αμάξι τους... να καθίσουν μιά παραλία χωρίς πρώτα να έχει γίνει έλεγχος, ή απομάκρυνση "πιθανών ενοχλήσεων", να πούνε απόψε παίρνω το αμάξι και τον φίλο μου τον Στέλιο πχ και πάμε μιά τσάρκα για καφέ στην Κόρινθο... κλπ απλά πράγματα, αλλά ίσως πιό σημαντικά στην απλότητα μιάς ζωής. Βέβαια αυτό είναι ένα μεγάλο ΙΣΩΣ... που αρκετοί θα διαφωνούν... ΙΣΩΣ, πάλι μεγάλο επίσης... ! 

¨οσο για bckdoor δεν χρειάζεται... 
Αυτά είναι ανοησίες... και για... παιδάκια!!!

----------


## bchris

Οπως συνηθως, αν και καθημενος, μιλησες ορθοτατα.
 :Thumbup:

----------


## Costis Ni

> Η κεραία τοποθετείται στο εμπρόσθιο μέρος πλέον ειδικά σε οχήματα που θα κινηθούν σε περιβάλλον ζούγκλας, ή αντίστοιχης πυκνότητας πιθανών εμποδίων! ο λόγος είναι... η δυνατότητα επίβλεψης τους από τον ίδιο τον οδηγό, του αν θα καταστραφεί ή μη σε κάποιο δύσκολο πέρασμα! Αυτό παρατηρήθηκε και έχει καταγραφεί σε επιχειρήσεις στο Βιετνάμ ήδη από το 60-70!!! Οχήματα που μετά από περάσματα σε σημεία βαρέας χαμηλής βλάστησης δεν είχαν επικονωνία... γιατί οι κεραίες τους είχαν πραγματικά διαλυθεί... κατά την διάρκεια προσπαθειών διαφυγής σε εμπλοκή! 
>  Επιπλέον αυτές οι κεραίες είναι μεγάλου φάσματος βραχέων... αυτοσυντονιζόμενες σε συνεργασία με συγκεκριμένες συσκευές επικοινωνιών!  Δεν είναι μία και έξω χρήση πχ. CB! Η απόδοσή τους βεβαίως και δεν είναι υψηλή... αλλά το κιλλοβαττ ή και παραπάνω που τις τροφοδοτεί θα ακουστεί σίγουρα, και μάλιστα με τις ψηφιακές διαμορφώσεις διαχύσεως φάσματος!!! Βέβαια η βάση τους σε τζιπ ειδικά συγκολλάται πάντα στο σασσί "Η" του οχήματος για πολλούς λόγους!



Πολύ καλό, όποιος ρωτάει μαθαίνει τελικά. Ταιριάζει και με την αμερικανική αντίληψη του ΟΗΕ

----------


## Phatt

Ναι αλλα, εχει η Αιθιοπια πυκνη χαμηλη βλαστηση;

----------


## Costis Ni

Και να μην έχει (που δεν εχει εκει συγκεκριμένα) αυτοί θέλουν να ναι έτοιμοι για όλα. Και πήραν τζίπ "με απ όλα" το πιό μεγάλο, με τη μεγαλύτερη μηχανή κλπ. Η αμερικάνικη αντίληψη που λέγαμε.

----------


## p.gabr

> Η κεραία τοποθετείται στο εμπρόσθιο μέρος πλέον ειδικά σε οχήματα που θα κινηθούν σε περιβάλλον ζούγκλας, ή αντίστοιχης πυκνότητας πιθανών εμποδίων! ο λόγος είναι... η δυνατότητα επίβλεψης τους από τον ίδιο τον οδηγό, του αν θα καταστραφεί ή μη σε κάποιο δύσκολο πέρασμα! Αυτό παρατηρήθηκε και έχει καταγραφεί σε επιχειρήσεις στο Βιετνάμ ήδη από το 60-70!!! Οχήματα που μετά από περάσματα σε σημεία βαρέας χαμηλής βλάστησης δεν είχαν επικονωνία... γιατί οι κεραίες τους είχαν πραγματικά διαλυθεί... κατά την διάρκεια προσπαθειών διαφυγής σε εμπλοκή! 
>  ι




Εδώ ακόμα μια φορά ο Γιώργος έχει απόλυτο δίκιο
Όμως έχει ένα χρονολογικό λαθάκι
Να αποκαταστήσω λοιπόν την ιστορία του θέματος 
O GRC-9 σε 4Χ4 για επικίνδυνες αποστολές , με σωστά τοποθετημένη κεραία 

301201361431.jpg

----------

SRF (07-02-13)

----------


## SV2IPW

Παναγιώτη, σου κλέβω την φώτο!!!!

----------


## SRF

> Εδώ ακόμα μια φορά ο Γιώργος έχει απόλυτο δίκιο
> Όμως έχει ένα χρονολογικό λαθάκι
> Να αποκαταστήσω λοιπόν την ιστορία του θέματος 
> O GRC-9 σε 4Χ4 για επικίνδυνες αποστολές , με σωστά τοποθετημένη κεραία 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41188



Πραγματικά... υποκλίνομαι! Αυτό δεν το είχα διαβάσει στα βιβλία της σχολής του ΟΤΑΝ !!!

----------


## p.gabr

*Και εμείς κλέβουμε Στέλιο
*

Aν προσέξεις και εδω λάθος έχει( συνημμένο)
στη ροζ ταμπελίτσα αναφέρει model 1930 .Για το μουλάρι ενοει ; Γιατί ο GRC-9 ήταν του 50

τέλος έχουμε και ένα ζωντανό της ελληνικής ιστορίας με τον WS22

524901_544855182198097_1781738643_n.jpg

http://to4x4.gr/phpBB3/viewtopic.php...p=68296#p68296

*Kαι για αυτον υπάρχει και manual εγκατάστασης!*!!!!!!
http://www.vmarsmanuals.co.uk/archive/1254_WS22%20as%20Animal%20Packs.pdf

----------

A--15 (08-02-13)

----------


## SV2IPW

Φώτο από 5-9 REPORT 


Εικόνα1.jpg

Ήταν συνήθης η τακτική χρήση ασυρμάτων μέσων επί ημιόνων!!! κοινός.... για τον γάιδαρο καβάλα!!!!

----------

mpex2006km (24-05-13)

----------


## p.gabr

Κώστα στο κάνα το θέμα σου μια χαρά!!!!!!
Εσύ ούτε ....... στο όνειρο σου δεν έχεις δει γαϊδούρι  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 


Μάλιστα ΣΤΕΛΙΟ
O SCR -189

34-417+SCR-189+097.jpg

YΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο SCR-163
34-412+SCR-163-A+086.jpg


*Όλα  αυτά και άλλα 998 ΕΔΩ
*




Radio+Wagon+Set+130.jpg

----------

A--15 (08-02-13), 

αλπινιστης (08-02-13)

----------


## SRF

Λοιπόν... 
Είδα το παρακάτω... και θυμήθηκα το εδώ νήμα!!! 
λοιπόν... δεν ξέρω για UN κ΄π, αλλά σίγουρα ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΔΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ... ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## p.gabr

Τι είναι αυτά βρε Γιώργο

Σε άλλες εποχές τέτοια οχήματα θα ήταν για άλλες χρήσεις




Είσαι άτυχος όμως να σε φτιάξω λίγο , γιατί δεν μπορώ να βρω φώτο από τα παλαιά συστήματα παρεμβολών MLQ

----------


## Phatt

Αυτο;

----------


## p.gabr

Οχι παναγιωτη
Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τα στοιχεία και δεν μπορώ να τα βρω
Θυμάμαι πως η κεραία των HF 1KW ήταν σαν τεράστιο πατημένο βαρέλι ,σαν φτερό αεροπλάνου
κατι collins μέσα VHF UHF και άπειρα στοιχεία καταμερισμού μπαντων 

ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΥΧΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΡΩ

----------


## SV2IPW

Κεραίες, και του <<διαόλου το κέρατο>>!!!
Μία συλλογή από συστήματα DF και JAMMERS.







και το καλύτερο φορητό σύστημα !!!

----------


## p.gabr

*ΜΠΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΤΕ 

**http://www.hilberling.com/en/en_ham/ham.htm*









*Εχει και κάτι παλιό-κεραιες*  ...............*συντονισμένες σε μήκος πτηνών*

----------

WIZARD (20-12-14)

----------


## SV2IPW

Κρατώ, μόνο το, *at the Home Laboratory.

*

----------


## Costis Ni

τς τς τς δεν προλαβα να βγώ από τη χώρα, λουνα-παρκ το κάνατε...  :Lol:

----------


## p.gabr

*Καλά Χριστούγεννα* 

10846504_10203602027986448_841279523105318538_n.jpg

Τι να μας πουν οι άλλοι ..

Έτσι στολίζουμε  εμείς   χριστουγεννιάτικα δένδρα

----------

WIZARD (20-12-14)

----------


## jimnaf

Και  .......... δε μου  λες  το σύμβολο του ΝΑΤΟ τι ρόλο παίζει εκεί;


ham_hl-4.jpg


Το  άλλο ;  τυχαίο ;

nato2.jpg

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Και  .......... δε μου  λες  το σύμβολο του ΝΑΤΟ τι ρόλο παίζει εκεί;
> 
> 
> ham_hl-4.jpg
> 
> 
> Το  άλλο ;  τυχαίο ;
> 
> nato2.jpg



Εκπληκτικό!!!
Επίσης τα πουλιά, τα μέτρησα ένα ένα, αν τα πολλαπλασιάσουμε με τις yagi που έχει μας κάνει 666!!!!!

----------


## jimnaf

Αμ το άλλο      *Πανάθα  * παντού; :Lol: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54127

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Αμ το άλλο      *Πανάθα  * παντού;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54127



Και αν προσθέσεις τα 2 τριφύλλια σύνολο 6, χτες 2-4 με την Ξάνθη, τυχαίο?

----------


## agis68

είναι καταπληκτικό πως παίρνετε ένα σοβαρο θέμα και το κάνετε γαιτανάκι.....τστστσ.......τι να πω! :Lol:

----------


## jimnaf

> είναι καταπληκτικό πως παίρνετε ένα σοβαρο θέμα και το κάνετε γαιτανάκι.....τστστσ.......τι να πω!



Άγη το θέμα είναι σοβαρότατο  :Huh:  ........ Νομίζω  ότι μας παρακολουθούν   εδώ μέσα .........
Δεν ξέρω τον ρόλο του Παναγιώτη  p.gabr .........για  πράκτορας   μου μοιάζει. :hahahha:

----------


## p.gabr

> Άγη το θέμα είναι σοβαρότατο  ........ Νομίζω  ότι μας παρακολουθούν   εδώ μέσα .........
> Δεν ξέρω τον ρόλο του Παναγιώτη  p.gabr .........για  πράκτορας   μου μοιάζει.



Βρε αλήτες δεν ντρεπόσαστε λίγο, που λέτε τέτοια πράγματα

Σαράγιεβο 20/  2/1999  

attachment.jpg

Δυο μήνες πριν το Μπαμ

----------


## agis68

Σαν να μου φαίνεται πως έχει δίκιο ο φίλος ο jim....xmmm μουμπλε....μουμπλε....και αν πάρουμε σαν δεδομένο ότι σε κάθε συνάντηση δηλώνει παρόν, για να φακελώνει τα μέλη ο ρουφιάνος......ουστ Παναγιώτη.....ή να σε λέω καλύτερα Pit όπως σε λένε οι φίλοι σου στην υπηρεσία.......(FBI, NSA, NSCA, CIA, CSI, κλπ κλπ) :Tongue2: 


για να τον προσέχουμε απο εδώ και πέρα..... :Lol: .......ιδού και η απόδειξη που μόνο ειδικές κάμερες με αποκρυπτογράφηση μπορούν να αποδείξουν τα λεγόμενα  μου.....

ham_hl-3u.jpg

----------


## jimnaf

Σαράγιεβο 20/ 2/1999  *η  αληθινή  Φώτο* και όχι  η Photoshop  που έχει κάνει ο Παναγιώτης  .........   :Biggrin: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54145

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Βρε αλήτες δεν ντρεπόσαστε λίγο, που λέτε τέτοια πράγματα
> 
> Σαράγιεβο 20/  2/1999  
> 
> attachment.jpg
> 
> Δυο μήνες πριν το Μπαμ



-Παναγιώτη  εσύ  είσαι  βρέ  μη  μας  πείς  ότι  το  χαμβι  είναι  δικό  σου.

----------


## p.gabr

> -Παναγιώτη  εσύ  είσαι  βρέ  μη  μας  πείς  ότι  το  χαμβι  είναι  δικό  σου.



Ελα μωρέ θυμιο σιγά το πράμα.
 Ειχε όμως μια μαλακία το hammer , δεν έφτανε το χέρι του συνοδηγού να σου ρίξει σφαλιάρα

Τα άλλα τα είχα παρκαρισμένα εδώ 

DSC_0015.jpg

Διάβασε για την SFOR
http://www.army.gr/default.php?pname=Bosnia&la=1

----------


## Costis Ni

Απο δω το χες απο κει το πήγες, να μας πουλήσεις μούρη για το Hummer, παλιο-φιγυρατζηηηη

----------


## lepouras

χαααααααααα νατα μετά βάλανε μόνο  τον Τσόχα μέσα. Παναγιώτη μαζί τα φάγατε? μιζαδώρεεεεεεεεεε :hahahha:

----------


## p.gabr

> χαααααααααα νατα μετά βάλανε μόνο  τον Τσόχα μέσα. Παναγιώτη μαζί τα φάγατε? μιζαδώρεεεεεεεεεε



Μελι στάζει το στόμα σου Γιαννάκη, 
Μήπως να βάλω και τα αεροπλάνα μου , αφού έτσι και αλλιώς έγινα ρόμπα

Και για να μην μας κλειδώσουν μερικοί το θέμα , να βάλω κάτι σχετικό και επίκαιρο




palm-tree-cell-tower-15096348.jpg

----------


## lepouras

αχαχαχα καλά ορέ μην ανησυχείς. όχι μην βάλεις τα αεροπλάνα σου γιατί μετά θα προδοθείς περισσότερο. :Rolleyes: 
αν είναι βομβαρδιστικά να πάρω ομπρέλα μην μου ρήξεις τίποτα :Biggrin: 
αυτή την κεραία άστη να μας πει ο Κωνσταντίνος.

----------


## p.gabr

Πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί , δεν ξέρεις καμιά φορά τι γίνεται ΓΙΑΝΝΗ.
Μπορεί σήμερα να τον κτύπησαν οι βοριάδες , γιαυτό κάλιο γαιδουροδενε



faketr1b.jpg

----------


## matthew

Ενδιαφέρον! Κεραία από πίδακα θαλασσινού νερού! http://www.technologyreview.com/view...stead-of-metal  :Cool: 
& το σχετικό βίντεο στο youtube.

----------

